# Samba 4 Production Use



## spanglefox (Jan 4, 2013)

Just a quick post to enquire if anyone has a Samba 4 release production setup? This is my first post here so be gentle. I am wondering if there are any"gotchas" or issues people have had?

My personal goal is to replace  an aging SBS 2003 Server with a "simple" FreeBSD server; providing DHCP, firewall, NAT and AD services to around 20 computers.

I have to admit that I had wished to use BIND for the DNS resolution but as it is run, from install, in a chroot environment this played havoc with loading DLZ data from the Samba AD. As I am testing in a VM I chickened out and opted to provision the domain using the Samba DNS backend. 

Everything runs fine from the AD side and is mighty impressive to say we can replace Server 2012 et all with FreeBSD server and still provision full AD capability.

I compiled on 9.1- RELEASE and as noted in another post here that the build can fail when looking for python headers. Linking to pth.h solves the problem if anyone else feels like trying Samba 4.


----------

